# الزئبق الاحمر ...وهم ام حقيقة؟؟؟



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

إلى الكيميائيين ..هل الزئبق الأحمر.. وهم أم حقيقة ؟؟!!! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الزئبق الأحمر .. وهم .. أم حقيقة؟
خلال مطالعتي لكتاب بعنوان : ( كشف الستار عن فتح الكنوز واستخراج الآثار- تأليف : إبراهيم عبد العليم عبد البر) قرأت عدة موضوعات مثيرة من أهمها في رأيي موضوع عن " الزئبق الأحمر"
والزئبق الأحمر : عبارة عن مادة مشعة تدخل في صناعة القنبلة النووية ، ويذكر أساتذة الكيمياء الإشعاعية عنه أنه مادة كيميائية مشعة تستخدم في تفجير القنبلة النووية ، لأنها هي المصدر الأساسي للنيترونيات التي تبدأ عملية التفاعل المتسلسل للانشطار النووي ، وبالتالي تدخل في صناعة كثير من المواد شديدة الانفجار ، ثم إن هذه المادة شديدة التعقيد والسُمية أيضاً ولذا تباع في أغلفة معدنية لا يمكن فتحها إلا تحت ظروف خاصة ، ونقلاً عن تقرير لوزارة الطاقة الأمريكية ، فالزئبق الأحمر يتميز بعدة خصائص منها تغيراته الغامضة وسرعة تأقلمه وسرعة تفجيره ، بل هو أكثر كثافة من مادة الأوزميوم وهي أكثر المواد المعروفة كثافة ممايزيد من الادعاءات المذهلة حول خطورته .
وأول ظهوره في الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق وكذلك تسربه وتهريبه وبيعه تم عن طريق دول الاتحاد السوفييتي كأوكرانيا مثلا، وكذلك عن طريق دول أوروبا الشرقية، وقيل وصل الشرق الأوسط في عام 1991م عبر وسطاء إلى العراق .
أما في مصر فراج حول الزئبق الأحمر أساطير وخرافات وكانت مدخلا مغرياً للنصابين والمشعوذين للزعم بأن لهذه المادة إمكانات وقدرات خاصة؛ فعن طريقها يمكن التحكم في الجن بل وتحيلهم إلى شباب وتسخرهم لخدمة الناس ، وقدرتهم على توفيره للناس بيعاً وتهريباً!!! ودعوى وجود الزئبق الأحمر الروحاني ذو القدرة السابقة الذكر أكذوبة ينفيها المؤلف نفياً قاطعا.ً 
أطرح الموضوع للنقاش ، وأرجو ممن لديه من الكيميائيين معلومات أخرى أن يفيدنا بها ... وله تحياتي.
التوقيع : 
قال تعالىلا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم ) المجادلة 22. 

وانا اقوم بتجربه عن تفاعلات التفكك
فوجئت بان الماده المستخدمه هي اكسيد الزئبق الاحمر HgOلونها برتقالي غامق
وهي صلبةوالتجربة طبعا عن التفكك حيث قمنا بتعريض الماده للهب وتحولت الى مادة سوداءHgوتصاعد الاكسجين فهل الزئبق الناتج له علاقه بالزئبق الاحمر المتحدث عنه في الموضوع

أشكرك أخي عاشق العلوم على تعليقك:
ولكن هل لي أن أسألك .... هل من السهولة بمكان توفر هذه المادة الخطرة جدا في معامل مدارسنا ، أم أن تجربتك التي تحدثت عنها في معامل ( مختبرات) غير مدرسية؟؟
وهل لكم أيها الكيميائيون أن تطرحوا في منتداكم عن أهم التجارب الخطرة ، أو المواد الخطرة التي تحتويها مختبرات مدارسنا ، ومامدى كفاءة معلمو الكيمياء في التعامل معها . ؟؟ وهل لديكم برامج أو دورات للمعلمين في هذا المجال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التوقيع : 
قال تعالىلا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم ) المجادلة 22. 

اشكرك اخي الشريف على الموضوع ولا اظن المادة الناتجة لدي هو الزئبق الاحمر الذي ذكرته 
وبخصوص الكلام الذي ذكرته اتمنى التفاعل من الاخوة الاعضاء حوله لانه يشكل خطورة حقيقية
فاذا كانت المواد التنظيفيه المنزليه لها خطوره كبيره وان كانت على المدى البعيد فما بالك بالمواد الكيميائية في المختبر
اكرر دعوتي للاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء للنقاش حول الموضوع (المواد الكيميائيه وخطورتها في المختبرات المدرسية)
و
السلام عليكم 
كما ذكرت في السابق الموضوع جدير بالنقاش الحقيقة ، وهذا الموضوع برأيي كغيره من الموضوعات التي أحيطت بهالة من الغموض والخرافة ، ولا اعتقد أن اكسيد الزئبق هو الزئبق الأحمر المقصود فأكسيد الزئبق مادة متوفرة ومعروفة منذ القدم .
وأميل الحقيقة لما ذكره المؤلف الأستاذ ابراهيم عبد البر بأن الزئبق الأحمر قد يكون أحد نظائر الزئبق الموجودة في الطبيعة وأن لهذا النظير خواص خاصة قد يكون لها تأثيرات معينة وغامضة .
والغريب كما يروى بأن اخواننا الجن يبحثون عن هذه المادة ويشترونها بمبالغ خيالية وكذلك السحرة والمشعوذين ولا أدري لما لا يستخدمون قدراتهم الخارقة في الحصول عليها .
تصحيح معلومة 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شكرا على هذا الاجتهاد ياأخي ولكن لتصحيح معلوماتك فان الزئبق الأحمر هوأكسيد الزئبق HgO وقداكتشف جوزيف بريستلي الكيميائى والوزير الانجليزي عام1774م غاز يساعدعلى الاحتراق أكثرمن الهواء واستحصل عليه من تسخين الزئبق الاحمر الموضوع داخل اسطوانة فوق الزئبق وهذا الغازهوالاكسجين ...........

الأخ الفاضل عاشق العلوم أود أن أصحح لك خطأ أنا واثق أنه ناتج من السهو وهو :- 
عند تسخين أكسيد الزئبق الأحمر تنتج مادة لونها فضي (Hg ) وليس مادة سوداء كما ذكرت . 

نقدم رأي الدين
فتوي لمركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
عنوان الفتوى : الزئبق الأحمر حقيقة أم خيال وحكم التجارة فيه مع الجن والسحرة 
تاريخ الفتوى : 10 رمضان 1425 
السؤال 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاكم الله كل خير على كل ما تبذلونه لخدمة الإسلام والمسلمين، سؤالي هو بارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم: هل يجوز بيع الزئبق الأحمر على الجن عن طريق وسيط يتحدث معهم وهذا الوسيط من السحرة، علما أنه لا يطلب سوى نسبة من المبلغ الذي ينزله الجن من أجل شراء ذلك الزئبق، فما رأي الشرع في هذه الكيفية؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً. 
الفتوى 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن الزئبق الأحمر من أكثر العناصر المثيرة للجدل، فبينما يؤكد البعض على وجوده ويؤكد البعض الآخر أنه لا وجود له، وحتى الآن لم يتم التأكد من وجوده حقيقة. 
يقول الدكتور محمد توفيق أستاذ تكنولوجيا الإشعاع والخبير بهيئة الطاقة الذرية بمصر: إن الزئبق عنصر معدني فضي اللون عندما يتأكسد يتحول إلى أكسيد الزئبق ذواللون الأحمر وسعره لا يتجاوز ثلاثين دولاراً. 
أما الزئبق الأحمر الذي تصل أسعاره إلى ملايين الدولارات فهو مجرد وهم بين أوساط المشعوذين. انتهى باختصار. 
وأصدرت الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية تقريراً قالت فيه: إن الزئبق الأحمر خدعة ولا يوجد دليل على وجوده. انتهى. 
وكذلك أكد الدكتور علي السكري الخبير بهيئة الطاقة النووية حيث يقول: كيميائياً وعلمياً لا يوجد شيء اسمه الزئبق الأحمر. انتهى. 
وقد تم ضبط بعض العبوات في مصر مكتوباً عليها أنها تحتوي على زئبق أحمر لكل التحليل أثبت أنها مجرد سائل عادي، وعلى فرض وجود هذا الزئبق الأحمر، وأن فيه منافع مباحة فلا مانع من بيعه وشرائه، هذا هو الأصل، ولكن جهلنا بحقيقته وبحقيقة ما يقصد من منافعه وغموض التعامل مع الجن والسحرة بيعاً وشراء وسمسرة يجعلنا لا نستطيع الجزم بالحكم على التعامل فيه، والذي ننصحك به هو الابتعاد عنه حتى يتبين حكم الله تعالى فيه. 
للزئبق عشرة نظائر ، سبعه منها مستقره , ثم نظير غير مستقر , و نظيران ينتجان أشعة بيتا السالبه ، و أحد هذين النظيرين صناعي و هو المعروف بالزئبق الأحمر .
و أما النظير الطبيعي فلونه فضي يميل إلى الحمره , أما النظير الصناعي فنظيره يميل للون أكسيد الزئبق الأحمر مع كونه سائل فضي .
, و يمكن لعدة جرامات منه نسف الأسمنت المسلح ، إنه نظير عسكرى من الدرجة الأولى ، و أغلب الموجود منه الأن فى العالم من إنتاج الأتحاد السوفييتى سابقا .
بالإضافة لوجود نظير زئبقي مشع يعتقد انه موجود في مصر يعرف بـ(الفرعوني) يقال والله أعلم أن المصريين القدامى كانوا يستخدمونه في أغراض منها التحنيط والحرووب؟؟؟؟ ويصل سعر الجرام منه الى نحو 300.000 دولار أشك كثيرا في ان مشتريها يسعون الى امتلاك اسلحة عسكرية او تطوير أسلحة .
أما علاقته بالسحر فالله أعلم من الناحية الغيبية المتعلقة بالجن وهل هناك علاقة مميزة, لكن الظاهر والله أعلم ان الجن أو عميلهم (الساحر) يحب أن يطلب من زبائنه لبن العصفور لما في الحصول على هذه المادة من خطر أمني.... يعني يقولك وين اذنك بطريقة حلوة .


----------



## ميعاد الجبوري (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الزئبق الاحمر كما هو معروف لدى الناس هو عنصر الكاليفورنيوم المذب في الزئبق على شكل ملغم فضي مائل للحمرةوهو مادة مشعة تنتج النيترونات تستخدم في القنابل الذرية اما الزئبق الاحمر المعروف عند خبراء المتفجرات هو مركب معقد اسمه اوكيسي انتيمونيد الزئبق وهو بلورات حمراء


----------



## azert_88 (11 أبريل 2010)




----------



## chemicaleng (12 أبريل 2010)

*لماذا التساؤل ؟؟؟*

يقول الدكتور محمد توفيق أستاذ تكنولوجيا الإشعاع والخبير بهيئة الطاقة الذرية بمصر: إن الزئبق عنصر معدني فضي اللون عندما يتأكسد يتحول إلى أكسيد الزئبق ذواللون الأحمر وسعره لا يتجاوز ثلاثين دولاراً. 
أما الزئبق الأحمر الذي تصل أسعاره إلى ملايين الدولارات فهو مجرد وهم بين أوساط المشعوذين. انتهى باختصار. 
وأصدرت الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية تقريراً قالت فيه: إن الزئبق الأحمر خدعة ولا يوجد دليل على وجوده. انتهى. 
وكذلك أكد الدكتور علي السكري الخبير بهيئة الطاقة النووية حيث يقول: كيميائياً وعلمياً لا يوجد شيء اسمه الزئبق الأحمر. انتهى.


السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاكيد ان ما يسمى بالزئبق الاحمر هو مجرد وهم ومحولات للاحتيال لا اكثر 
(علما ان اكسيد الزئبق الاحمر لا يأخذ شكل الزئبق بل هو مادة صلبة ولونة اقرب للاورانج من الاحمر) 
وموضوع الزئبق المباع على انة من بقايا الاتحاد السوفيتى السابق هو مجرد خدعة واحتيال من جانب المافيا الروسية ( اطلق علية الاحمر لانة انتج فى عهد الشيوعية وشعارها اللون الاحمر ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 أبريل 2010)

كان فيه دكتور فى الجامعة عندنا فى قسم التاريخ بيقولنا ان الزئبق الاحمر بيستخدموا فىكشف الاثار وبيحضروا بيه الجن وكلام من ده
بس معرفش ايه لزمته بصراحة وعلاقته بالاثار والجن بس اعتقد انه للنصب على الناس


----------



## agabeain (15 أبريل 2010)

نشكر اخواننا عل التوضييح لانوا ناس كثيرة اتنصب عليها باسم الزئبق الاحمر

وجزاهم اللة خيرا


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

بعض الاشخاص يقولون انه عندما يحضر الدجالون الجن والعياذ بالله ويطلب الدجال من الجن امرا صعب يطلب منه الجن في المقابل الزئبق الاحمر وبعض المعتقدات تقول انه عندما يأخذ الجن بعض الجرامات من الزئبق يستعيد حيويته وشبابه وبعض الناس يقولون ان الزئبق الاحمر موجود في المقابر الفرعونيةوالتخر يقول انه موجود في المحولات الكهربية القديمة وهويساعد في تلطيف درجة الحرارة
والله اعلم


----------

